# Google- UK woman's cyst 'made her look pregnant' - Ninemsn



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*UK woman's cyst 'made her look pregnant'**Ninemsn*Doctors examined Mrs Delaney's stomach, which had swelled from 81cm to 124cm, and told her she was suffering from *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). *...*Woman diagnosed with 17 lb ovarian cyst after months of people thinking she *...*<nobr>Daily Mail</nobr>People thought I was 9 months pregnant but this was ..a 17lb CYST<nobr>Sunday People</nobr><nobr>*all 5 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

